
Too many people are on antidepressants – GPs must act now - DanBC
http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/clinical/mental-health/too-many-people-are-on-antidepressants-gps-must-act-now/20034882.article#.WbA5KL-JGvA.twitter
======
DanBC
This article is a bit more thoughtful than the title suggests.

It's from the UK.

